# Hello from Colorado Springs



## Apocanaut (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi, my name's Calvin, I'm a high school senior in Colorado Springs, CO. I'm currently raising a ghost mantis, 2 budwings, and 5 arizona unicorns, along with a steatoda bipunctata (coffee bean) spider. I'm also including them in my AP Studio Art class macrophotography concentration, so I'll probably be posting pictures from that every now and then.


----------



## Rick (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Calvin! Welcome to the forum.  Looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 31, 2009)

welcome from OHIO! I wanna see the coffee bean


----------



## ismart (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## lectricblueyes (Apr 2, 2009)

Emile said:


> Welcome to the forum


Hello from Chicago! I used to live in Colorado Springs  near Cheyenne Blvd.


----------



## revmdn (Apr 2, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## andy hood (Apr 2, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## mikemercer (Apr 2, 2009)

welcome


----------

